# how to fill the gaps between concrete blocks?



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Not quite sure what you are asking, a pic would help us. small gaps can be sealed with urethane caulk(not foam). It sticks to everything and never really hardens so it moves with the surface it is on.


----------



## micapavlov (Jan 3, 2010)

As per pattached picture the gap between the concrete slabs is 1 1/2" wide and 2-3" deep. I would like to close the gap and make it look nice. The options that come to my mind are: fill with soil and grow low growing grass(this would not be my choice-high maintenance), use wood composite 2" x4" as it was originaly( the gap between the slabs is smaller due to run off from new over coat-would be difficult to squeeze the 2x4 in the gap), use (elastic) concrete and pebbles(concrete aggregate look).
Or better suggestion from any of you with greater experience with such matter.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

I used some polyurethane-based material that came in a caulking tube. You stuff backer-rod (foam tubing about 1/2 to 3/4" in diameter depending on your gap size) in the gap then lay in this stuff. If flows and then hardens to a flexible joint. HD had the stuff in a color oo three. Might try to find it at a masonary supply for wider color selection or buy on-line somewhere. I forget the brand name sadly.


----------



## micapavlov (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks! After you posted your idea, I googled backer-rod(did not know about it) and ran into another term "Chinking". As I read, realized that another option is to use small pebbles ($4/bag at Home Depot) as a feeler(in place of backer-rod) and top it off with *1010 Chinking.* Does this sound reasonable?


----------

